# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل یک درس!

## amir.tk

سلام خسته نباشید
کنکوری 97 هستم
نمرات امتحان نهاییم : عمومیا حداقل 18.75
تخصصیا بجز زیست بالا 18.75

زیست رو 15.75 گرفتم
با توجه به کارنامه های کنکور امسال زیست رو میخوام ترمیم بزنم
خواستم بدونم ترمیم چطوریه؟ کجا باید برم؟ امتحانش کیه؟ تا کی میتونم ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## IMAN7

> سلام خسته نباشید
> کنکوری 97 هستم
> نمرات امتحان نهاییم : عمومیا حداقل 18.75
> تخصصیا بجز زیست بالا 18.75
> 
> زیست رو 15.75 گرفتم
> با توجه به کارنامه های کنکور امسال زیست رو میخوام ترمیم بزنم
> خواستم بدونم ترمیم چطوریه؟ کجا باید برم؟ امتحانش کیه؟ تا کی میتونم ثبت نام کنم؟


کارنامه های امسال مگه چجوری بود؟

----------


## AuFbAU

سلام. تشریف ببرید یه مدرسه ی بزرگسالان
نوبت امتحان ها هم  دی. خرداد و اگه اشتباه نکنم شهریوره
برا هر درس بنا به اطلاعات من 22 هزار تومن باید بپردازید
به امید موفقیت شما :Yahoo (8):

----------


## amir.tk

> سلام. تشریف ببرید یه مدرسه ی بزرگسالان
> نوبت امتحان ها هم  دی. خرداد و اگه اشتباه نکنم شهریوره
> برا هر درس بنا به اطلاعات من 22 هزار تومن باید بپردازید
> به امید موفقیت شما


تقریبا چند شهریوره؟

----------


## AuFbAU

شما از همین امروز که دوشنبه هست میتونین برین ثبت نام.(مدرسه های بزرگسالان بعد از ظهر باز هستند)
امتحان ها هم همون اول شهریور شروع میشه. فقط حواستون باشه از وقت ثبت نام نگذره

----------


## zsh

شهریور معلوم میشه که تاثیر چجوریه

----------

